# Easy Image Photo Gallery PHP Script



## php4script (May 9, 2005)

http://www.php4script.com/easy-image-photo-gallery-script/

A simple PHP script for automatically creating a picture gallery from a folder.
Just upload Photo Gallery Script (one file only) to a directory with pictures. That's it.
No programming skills required. No database is needed.


----------

